# TREK Marlin 7 : Is there possibility to add larger chainring on it?



## AlexPl (7 mo ago)

Hello everyone,
This is my first message in the forum, so please correct me if I choose incorrect topic, etc.
So, last year (2021) I got my Trek Marlin 7 bike(M). Right after it I changed chainring from 28T to 34T. It works perfectly, but my problem is more wider then just this upgrade. I'm not a mountain biker, I used my old no name 26'' bike just for weekend workout, riding 20-30 miles using normal gravel trails. I'm happy with my new Marlin, but I found that I'm getting more tired riding it because of 1X10 system and 34T chainring is not enough for me in this case. I also know that this size is a top which I can put on it. My question is: is there any way, any success customization to add like 42T or even 46T as a chainring? I agree to change bottom bracket or like rear wheel, etc. During my ride I use only last 3 speeds (8, 9, 10), but this is not enough in my case. I'm finishing very tired with new Marlin. I changed tires to slick, put seat for full leg, but it's not enough.
Thank you for responses!


----------



## scooterman (Aug 10, 2004)

Sounds like it's time for a road bike!


----------



## AndrewHardtail (Nov 2, 2021)

The fact that the Marlin 4 and 5 have front derailleurs suggests you could probably put one on your bike and switch to a 2x or 3x drivetrain with larger chainrings. But that will be expensive and if you’re just riding gravel, you might consider trading in your bike for something more appropriate. Perhaps an FX hybrid or a Dual sport if you like a suspension fork


----------



## cassieno (Apr 28, 2011)

I don't understand your tired comment. Are you spinning your legs like crazy?

You want the gear to be harder so you can go faster and spin at a normal cadence? 

What are you feeling while riding that's making you tired.


----------



## AlexPl (7 mo ago)

cassieno said:


> I don't understand your tired comment. Are you spinning your legs like crazy?
> 
> You want the gear to be harder so you can go faster and spin at a normal cadence?
> 
> What are you feeling while riding that's making you tired.


Yes, situation when I have to spin frequent with less power is not good for me. I prefer to spin less with more power. This gives me more speed (not that much but just a bit) and let my breath work normally. I can spin slower while riding this Marlin 7, but then instead of spending 2.5 hrs on distance I'll 3 or 3.5 hrs.

My legs feeling better when I spin less but push harder.


----------



## AlexPl (7 mo ago)

Closing topic - today I changed chainring to Shimano M361 (42/32/22T) and without even add front derailleur it works perfect for me. It goes much faster on 9 or 10th speed!


----------



## ABenedicic (2 mo ago)

AlexPl said:


> Closing topic - today I changed chainring to Shimano M361 (42/32/22T) and without even add front derailleur it works perfect for me. It goes much faster on 9 or 10th speed!


Am I reading this right that you have 3 upfront now and didn't need to use a derailleur? I have the marlin 7 and have been thinking to put a 2 x upfront as I'm used to be able to go alot faster and pretrt much have the same issue as you mentioned yourself


----------

